# Pitbull Type ? Help Name?



## OUTLAW1320 (Jul 26, 2015)

What type of pitbull do i have i was told it was a blue nose :hammer:


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

There are no different types of Pit Bulls. There's only the American Pit Bull Terrier. For the record, your dog looks more like an American Bully or Mastiff mix, but without a pedigree, your dog is a mutt. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

:goodpost::goodpost:

Exactly what BCdogs said. Blue nose is not a type of dog it is only the color or the dogs nose. Backyard breeders use terms like that to up the price and make the purchaser think they are getting something special or rare. 
Without pedigree papers that show the dogs lineage there is absolutely no way of telling what breed or mix of breeds your dog is. Even DNA testing would not be of help. 

Tel you what you do have --- a fantastic looking boy who looks healthy and happy, Many great years together. Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing the pictures. 

Joe


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

He looks like he has blue pigment, but that doesn't define his type. Blue pigment is more common in the AmStaff and AmBully breeds, but without a pedigree, we couldn't tell you for sure.


----------



## OUTLAW1320 (Jul 26, 2015)

thanks for the info

THIS IS HIS DAD STILL ALIVE









HIS MOM DIED 4 MONTHS AFTER SHE GAVE BIRTH I DONT HAVE A PIC ILL LOOK FOR ONE... THE MOM AND DAD LIVED WITH MY SISTER.

:woof:


----------

